# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Διατροφή - Φροντίδα >  Ερωτήσεις για κοτοπουλάκια!

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σκεφτομαι να παω "δωρο" στο παππου μου μερικες κοτουλες...

εχει ηδη 3 αλλα πιστευω ειναι κριμα να πηγενει ο χωρος τζαμπα,να τρωμε κανενα αυγουλακι τουλαχιστον...

ο χωρος ειναι κτημα με ελιες γυρο στα 3-4 στρεμματα και φυσικα ενα κοτετσι οπου περνανε την νυχτα...

να αγορασω πουλακια απο οπουδιποτε?τι πρεπει να προσεξω? διατροφη για οσο ειναι μικρα?

σε πια ηλικεια τα πουλανε συνηθως και σε πια ηλικεια μπορουν να βγουν στο κτημα? λογικα θα χρειστει στην αρχη να μηνουν στο σπιτι,με τον καιρο τωρα χρειαζονται εξτρα θερμανση?

μπορω να αναγνωρισω οσο ειναι μικρα το φυλο τους?(θα προτιμουσα περισσοτερα θηλυκα οπως καταλαβενετε!)

----------


## zweet

> σκεφτομαι να παω "δωρο" στο παππου μου μερικες κοτουλες...
> 
> εχει ηδη 3 αλλα πιστευω ειναι κριμα να πηγενει ο χωρος τζαμπα,να τρωμε κανενα αυγουλακι τουλαχιστον μπορεις να παρεις κοτες αυγοπαραγωγης λευκες.δεν κλωσσανε σε καμια περιπτωση, ομως κανουν νοστιμα αυγα ολες τις εποχες του χρονου , ακομα και οταν οι αλλες σταματουν.
> 
> ο χωρος ειναι κτημα με ελιες γυρο στα 3-4 στρεμματα και φυσικα ενα κοτετσι οπου περνανε την νυχτα...το καλυτερο ειναι το κοτετσι αυτο που θα κοιμουνται και θα μενουν τις μερες με κακοκαιρια να ειναι πληρως κλεισμενο απο πανω κατω και γυρω γυρω με κοτετσοσυρμα ανοξιδοτο και να εχει και φωλιες λιγο πιο ψηλα απο το εδαφος , οπως και ενα χοντρο ξηλο που τους αρεσει να ανεβαινουν και να κοιμουνται λιγο πιο ψηλα και παλι.
> 
> να αγορασω πουλακια απο οπουδιποτε?τι πρεπει να προσεξω? διατροφη για οσο ειναι μικρα?εγω θα προτεινα να παρεις κοτες ετοιμες 1 χρονων οχι παραπανω, γιατι αν παρεις τωρα μικρα ισως μεχρι να περασουν 6 μηνες που θα κανουν αυγα , να ζησουν μονο τα μισα και ετσι να εχεις μεγαλη αναμονη για λιγοτερο αποτελεσμα απ οσο περιμενες, ενω με ενηληκες κοτες περνεις απο την αρχη αυτο που θελεις.
> καλο ειναι να τα αγορασεις απο καποια φαρμα οχι απο γυφτους γιατι πουλανε ηλικιωμενες και τις εχουν σε αθλιες συνθικες και δεν θα θελεις να φας αυγα απο εκει.
> αν δεν βρεις καποια φαρμα που να πουλαει εκει, στην εφημεριδα με τις αγγελιες μπορεις να βρεις κοτες απο ιδιωτες με μικρες φαρμες.το κοστος για μια ενηλικη κοτα ειναι απο 7 - 12 ευρω.αν θελεις για κρεας θα πρεπει να ψαξεις για χοντρες κοτες.
> ...


 τα μωρα τα αναγνωριζεις δυσκολα.. συνηθος τα αρσενικα εχουν πιο χοντρα η ψηλα ποδια και εμφανιζουν ενα λυρι στο κεφαλι νωριτερα απο τα θυλικα, αλλα δεν αποκλειεται να σε γελασουν και να σου βγουν τα αντιθετα..

αν θελεις να κλωσσανε , θα πρεπει να ψαξεις απο ντοπιες κοτες που βγηκαν απο κλωσσα οχι απο μηχανη η να παρεις καποιο ζευγαρι γαλοπουλες η μπραχμα που ειναι πιθανο οτι θα σου κλωσσησουν..
καλη επιτυχια!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

το κοτετσι ειναι σε κλειστο γυρο γυρο με τσιμεντολιθους και με συτα,απο πανω σκεπη...

πιστευω πως ο χωρος μπορει να φιλοξενει 10 κοτουλες επιπλεον... τι λετε?

επιδη δεν θελω 1-2 κοτες να αγορασω ειναι και αυτος ενας λογος που δεν θελω ενηλικες(πχ  8 κοτες απο 10€ =80€...) τα κοτοπουλακια ειναι πολυ πιο φθηνα ε?

----------


## zweet

οχι. με τις τροφες και τους θανατους που πολυ πιθανον να εχεις λογο το οτι αυτα που πουλανε συνηθος ειναι απο υποσιτισμενες κοτες και κακα γονιδια , ισως και απο το κρυο και αλλους λογους χανεις καποια.στο τελος ερχεται μια η αλλη.και πρεπει να περιμενεις και 6 μηνες για να δεις αυγα.
εγω ετσι εκανα και μαλιστα πηρα και καποια ακριβα κοτοπουλακια 25 ευρω το ενα μικρα διαφορες ρατσες, οσο και αν τα προσεχα, ισως κακα γονιδια , δεν ξερω αλλα λιγα λιγα μου εμειναν μονο 4 απο τα 10 που ειχα παρει μωρα και αυγα δεν ειδα γιατι τα 3 απο τα 4 που μου εμειναν μου βγηκαν κοκορια..
πηρα ετοιμες φυσιολογικες κοτες και ξεμπερδεψα.
τωρα βεβαια εχω βαλει μηχανη και βγαζω δικα μου πουλακια, ομως ξερω οτι οι κοτες τρωνε σωστα και τα μωρα βγαινουν γερα και φανταζομαι οτι δεν θα εχω το ιδιο προβλημα.
τωρα αν θελεις οποσδηποτε να παρεις μικρα, θα σε συμβουλευα να παρεις λιγα παραπανω απ οσα χρειαζεσαι.

----------


## Paul

Eγω θα σου πρότεινα να αγορασεις ετοιμες μεγαλες διοτι τα μικρα μεχρι να μεγαλωσουν πρεπει να περασει ενας χρονος. επισης υπολογισε βιταμινες και οσο πιο μικρα ειναι εχουν λιγοτερες πιθανοτητες να ζησουν επειδη τα μικρα ειναι πιο επιρεπη σε ασθενειες. ασε που στα πτηνοτροφεια οι συνθηκες διαβιωσης των μικρων ειναι αθλιες και τα περισσοτερα κοτοπουλακια γεννιουνται με γενετικα προβληματα. τελος, υπολογισε και απωλειες διοτι τα πουλανε σε πολυ μικρη ηλικια και ψωφανε ευκολα. 
φιλικα,
παυλος

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αγγελε να υπολιγιζεις οτι απ οσα παρεις θα ζησουν τα μισα!
Τετοια εποχη πουλανε και πολυ μικρα (2-3 εβδομαδων).
Στα Παλια ειναι ενα μαγαζι γωνιακο που πουλαει και ζωοτροφες, απο εκει εχουμε παρει πολλα κοτοπουλακια και ηταν αυτα με τη μικροτερη θνησιμοτητα!
Υπαρχουν και κατι σταγονες που βαζεις στα ματια και ειναι κατι σαν "εμβολιο".

----------


## maria-karolina

Άγγελε, το Πάσχα που πήγα στη θεία
Μου στην επαρχία για τις γιορτές και μαζεύτηκε όλη η οικογένεια, βρήκανε καλή ιδέα η δύο θείες μου να πάρουν δώρο στα ξαδερφάκια μου 10 κοτοπουλάκια για δώρο Πάσχα! Τα καημενούλια ήταν δεν ήταν 10 ημερών (ο άνθρωπος που τα πούλαγε είπε πως ήταν περίπου 6 ημερών) ! Τα έβαλαν σε μία κούτα και αγόρασαν και πίτουρο και τους έριχναν! Το θέμα είναι πως έπρεπε να πιπνουν και νερό όπως τους είπε ο άνθρωπος, αυτά όμως ήταν τόσο μικρούλια που από τη μανία τους να πιουν νερό μόλις βλέπανε το μπολάκι με το νερό που τους έβαζαν μέσα τα ξαδερφάκια μου, τρέχανε και στριμπχνώντουσαν για το ποιό θα πρωτομπεί στο μπολ με αποτέλεσμα 2-3 από αυτά να γίνουν μούσκεμα και να κρυώσουν! Μόλις τα είδα, παρότι έχω μόνο παπαγάλο και καναρίνια, κατάλαβα πως δεν ήταν καλά και τους έβαλα λάμπα! Και φυσικά βγήκε το μπολ νερού και κάθε 4-5 ώρες τα έβγαζα ένα ένα να πιουν νερό ώστε να είμαι σίγουρη πως δεν θα μπουν πάλι μέσα ολόκληρα! Ευτυχώς μετά από αυτό είχαμε μόνο 2 απώλειες, τα πρώτα που γίνανε μούσκεμα και τα υπόλοιπα έζησαν! Έμαθα πως τα πήρε η πεθερά της θείας μου στο χωριό που έχει πολλές κότες! Δεν είχα ξαναδεί τόσο μικρά κοτοπουλάκια από κοντά και ήταν όμορφα να τα φροντίζω τις 4 μέρες που έμεινα εκεί αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα είχα συμφωνήσει να αγοραστούν σα δώρο σε μικρά παιδιά αν είχαν ζητήσει οι έξυπνες θείες μου τη γνώμη μου! Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τα παιδιά να αγοράσεις έτοιμες κότες γιατί είναι τόσο ευαίσθητα που δύσκολα θα ζήσουν όσα αγοράσεις!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Οι έτοιμες κότες είναι ακριβές! Καμμία σχέση με τα 10 e! Υπάρχει κι ο φόβος να είναι... ηλικιωμένες, με συνέπεια, να κάνουν ελάχιστα αυγά. Το 1ο χρόνο, οι κότες κάνουν τα πολλά αυγά! Γι' αυτό, καλύτερα να πάρεις κοτοπουλάκια, λίγο ...''ξεπεταγμένα'' φυσικά, και όχι 10 ημερών. Οι σταγόνες είναι εμβόλιο για την πανώλη. Μπαίνουν στους νεοσσούς και μετά κάθε 15νθήμερο για 2-3 φορές περίπου.
Για το φύλο τους, κανείς δεν σου εγγυάται που τα πουλάει για το τι θα βγουν -αν και κάποιοι επιμένουν ότι τα ''γνωρίζουν''!
'Ενα πολυβιταμινούχο χρειάζεται στο νεράκι τους και αφού τα έχεις και σε προστατευμένο χώρο, όλα καλά θα πάνε! Κανένα δεν θα χάσεις!
Φυσικά, θα πρέπει να περιμένεις να φτάσουν να μεγαλώσουν για να κάνουν αυγουλάκια!

----------


## cypand

εγώ ξέρω ότι τα αρσενικά έχουν πάνω απο την μύτη κάτι σαν πέτσα που είναι πιο μεγάλο απο του θηλυκου.. μικρή διαφορα αλλά έτσι λένε, άσε που λένε και τα αυγα τα μυτερά είναι αρσενικα..  :Happy:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

...Η ''πέτσα'' είναι το λειρί, το οποίο αν είναι κάπως μεγαλωμένα τα κοτόπουλα, αρχίζει να ξεχωρίζει το φύλο, απ' το λειρί που είναι πιό μεγάλο κι από την ουρά, που φυσικά στον κόκορα είναι πιό μεγάλη, κι απ' τα πόδια όπως γράφτηκε πιό πάνω, που είναι κάπως πιό ψηλά, κλπ.

----------


## koukoulis

Άγγελε, εμένα μου χάρισαν πέρυσι τον Ιούνιο 2 κοτοπουλάκια 2 ημερών. Για το 1ο 15νθήμερο τα είχα το βράδυ μέσα στο σπίτι κι έπειτα τα είχα σε μια πολύ μεγάλη κλούβα. Τους έδινα φύραμα. Μεγαλώσαμε και είναι καλά. Από μια γέννα αν διαλέξεις, πάρε τα πιο μικρόσωμα, με τα πιο κοντά ποδαράκια και πιθανά θα σου βγουν θηλυκά.

----------


## epanomizoo

kalημερα .τωρα ειδα το μυν .εξαρταται τι κοτες θελεις .αν θες μονο παραγωγη εχει αυγοπαραγωγης και κρεοπαραγωγης κοτοπουλα σε ολα τα μαγαζια που πουλανε σχετικα ειδη. αν θελεις και ομορφια τοτε θα πρεπει να ψαξεις λιγο παραπανω.σε μερικες ρατσες τα γονιδια για το χρωμα εξαρτονται απο το φυλο πχ ολα τα αρσενικα ειναι ασπρα και ολες οι κοτες καφε (αυτο συμβαινει σε μερικες ποικιλιες εντατικης παραγωγης) στις καθαροαιμες ρατσες δεν ξεχωριζουν απο το χρωμα οι κοκορες απο τις κοτες . στα μπραχμα που εχω εγω τα κοκορακια εχουν ροζ λειρακι ενω στις κοτουλες ειναι κιτρινο (μετα την 5 μερα) .θες ενα κοκορα για καθε 7 κοτες . η κλουβα εκτος απο σιτα γυρωγυρω θελει η τσιμεντο η σιτα στο πατωμα και οπωσδηποτε σιτα απο πανω. το να εχει ενα κοτετσι σιτα μονο γυρω γυρω δε προσφερει καμια προστασια (ισως προστατευει απο αναπηρες αλεπουδες ) μια αρτιμελης αλεπου ανετα σκαρφαλωνει 4-5 μετρα φραχτη και ακομη ποιο ανετα σκαβει ενα λαγουμι μισο μετρο βαθος σε ελαχιστο χρονο

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σταυρο το κοτετσι αν και οχι ομορφο  πιστευω ειναι καλο...εχει τσιμπεντο κατω και πορτουλα που μπενοβγελουν οι κοτες και κλεινει το βραδυ οταν μπενουν για υπνο...
βρηκα ενα μαγαζι στη γειτωνια μου που φερνει κοτοπουλακια...τα εχει 2€ και ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα και τα ειδα ολα ζωϊρα και καθαρα... λεω να παρω απο εκει...για να καταλαβεις την ηλικεια τους περιπου εχουν βγαλει πουπουλα στις φτερουγες και στις ουρες τους... θα παρω μαλλον 5 για αρχη και βλεπουμε...
θα ηθελα τη συμβουλη σου περισσοτερο στη διατροφη!
οσο ειναι μικρα να δινω το απλο φιραμα ή κατι αλλο?μεγαλωνοντας και αφου βγουν και στο χωραφι τι να δινω επιπλεον εγω?

----------


## epanomizoo

το φυραμα αναπτυξης ειναι φτιαγμενο για κοτοπουλακια .ισως ειναι το μονο φυραμα που ταιριαζει με το ειδος του πτηνου. παρε καποιο καλης ποιοτητας  απο κανενα γνωστο μυλο πχ τριανταφυλλου (γενικα να εχει ονομα το τσουβαλι απο το οποιο θα το βγαλει αυτος που θα το πουλησει. εγω δεν εμπιστευομαι ετοιμα φυραματα και κανω εγω τη μιξη με τα υλικα που εχω. ετσι και αλιως το κανω για τισ παπιες οποτε εχω τα υλικα. οταν μεγαλωσουν και αρχισουν να βγαινουν στο χωραφι θα τρωνε λιγοτερο φυραμα εμενα τα κοτοπουλα απο τοτε που αρχισαν οιβροχεσ και βγηκε τριφυλι και χορταρι σχεδον σταματησαν να τρωνε τροφη. περιπου το ενα τριτο απο οσο ετρωγαν οταν δεν ειχε χορταρι καταναλωνουν τωρα

----------


## Paul

Εγω στα κοτοπουλακια μου τωρα που μεγαλωσαν λιγο, εκτος απο φυραμα τους δινω και σπασμενο καλαμποκι και το λατρευουν και επισης ειναι πολυ φθηνοτερο απο το φυραμα. Το φυραμα καθε φορα που παιρνω το εχει 20Ε το τσουβαλι ενω το καλαμποκι το εχει 8,50Ε το τσουβαλι. Για αρχη πρεπει να τους δινεις τεραμικινη (βιταμινες για κοτοπουλα) στο νερο.

----------


## epanomizoo

φιλε παυλο .το φυραμα αναπτυξης ειναι ενα μιγμα απο σπορους βιταμινεσ και αλλα προσθετα . πρακτικα ειναι καλαμποκι και σογια
για να κανουμε φυραμα χρειαζομαστε τα καταλληλα υλικα σε συγκεκριμενεσ αναλογιεσ ,ενα σφυρομυλο και μια μηχανη πελλετ
βαζουμε ολα τα υλικα στο σφυρομυλο και τα αλεθουμε μεχρι να γινουν αλευρι .μετα παιρνουμε το αλευρι αυτο το βαζουμε στον πελλετοποιητη και το μετατρεπει σε μακαρονι . ο καθενας που εχει ενα σφυρομυλο και μια μηχανη πελλετ μπορει να κανει εμπορικα φυραματα για οποιαδηποτε ειδη ζωων .
τα φυραματα αυτα ειναι πληρης τροφη για τα ζωα που προοριζονται , οταν ανακατευουμε οτιδηποτε αλλο μεσα τοτε πλεον δεν ειναι πληρης τροφη αλα ελειματικη τροφη που υστερει σε διαφορα συστατικα.
το καλαμποκι εχει 9% πρωτεινη ,το φυραμα αναπτυξης 19-23 % .
δινοντας καλαμποκι δεν κερδιζεις χρηματα στην πραγματικοτητα μια που τα πτηνα θα μεγαλωνουν με πολυ αργους ρυθμους και πιθανον να γινουν καχεκτικα η και να πεθανουν.
η τεραμυκινη ειναι αντιβιοτικο οχι βιταμινη . αν δεν εχεισ προβλημα με αρωστειεσ και θανατους τοτε δεν τη χρειαζεσαι και γενικα η χρηση αντιβιοτικων ειναι κακη επιλογη και για ανθρωπους και για ζωα παντως ειδους. ειναι μια λυση αναγκης σε περιπτωση που η εναλακτικη ειναι ο θανατος.αυτο που πραγματικα εχει σημασια ειναι ο εμβολιασμος . εγω εμβολιαζω τα πτηνα μου για τη ψευδοπανωλη και τη λοιμωδη βρογχιτιδα που απο οσο το εχω ψαξει μονος μου και μου εχει συστησει κτηνιατρος ειναι τα στανταρ εμβολια .οταν λεμε εμβολια μη νομισεισ οτι κανεις ενεσεισ στα πτηνα απλως βαζεις τη σκονη του εμβολιου σε ενα ψεκαστηρι και ψεκαζεις στα ματια τους .τα εμβολια δεν ειναι αντιβιοτικα ειναι στελεχη ιων ανενεργα τα οποια αναγκαζουν το αμυντικο συστημα τουν ζωων να παραγει αντισωματα για τους ιους αυτους ωστε οταν ενεργα στελεχη των ιων προσβαλουνε τα ζωα τοτε αδρανοποιουνται απο τα υπαρχοντα αντισωματα

----------


## Paul

Φιλε Σταυρο, η βασικη τους τροφη ειναι φυραμα αλλα τα δινω για συμπληρωμα και σπασμενο καλαμποκι, δηλαδη μου προτινεις να σταματησω το καλαμποκι διοτι περιεχει και το φυραμα?? Επισης, οσον αφορα την τεραμικινη ο εκτροφεας που μου τα εδωσε μου προτινε να βαζω τη σωστη δοσολογια στο νερο και εγω το εφαρμοσα για κανα μηνα και δεν ειχα ουτε μια απωλεια...

----------


## epanomizoo

deν λεω να κοψεις το καλαμποκι απλως μην αντικαταστησεισ το φυραμα με καλαμποκι. μπορεις να το δινεις σαν λιχουδια μια που τους αρεσει .μην αντικαταστησεις παντως πανω απο 5-10 % του φυραματος με καλαμποκι .
οσο για τη τεραμυκινη προσωπικα δεν βαζω ποτε και δεν εχω απωλειες εκτος απο ατυχηματα (πχ μια παπια να πνιξει το παιδι μιας αλλης η η μανα κοτα να ποδοπατησει κανενα απο τα παιδια της)
αν ειχες απωλειες απο ασθενειες ειναι φυσικο να βαλεις αντιβιωση (και εγω αν ενα πτηνο αρωστησει αυτο θα κανω) αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι αν δεν εχεισ απωλειες γενικα τοτε τα αντιβιωτικα δεν ειναι απαραιτητα και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν κανουν καλο ουτε σε ανθρωπους ουτε στα ζωα . ειναι απλα μια λυση αναγκης οπως ολα τα φαρμακα υποθετω

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σταυρο αν παρω 5-10 κοτοπουλακια πως πρεπει να κανω τον εμβολιασμο τους?θα βρω ευκολα πιστευεις τα σκεβασματα?

----------


## Paul

Οκ φιλε Σταυρο,
Τα κοτοπουλακια δεν ειχαν καποια αρρωστια απλα μου το προτινε αυτος που ειχε το πτηνοτροφειο....δεν θα το ξανακανω εκτος αν εντοπισω καμια ασθενεια...
Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες.

----------


## douriakos

γιατι οι γονεις μου εδω και κανα 2 χρονια ολο το χρονο βαζουν αυγα στην κλωσσομηχανη και βγαζουν κοτοπουλακια τους ειπα αυτο για την τεραμικινη που ειπες γιατι την χρησιμοποιουν και αυτοι και ρωτησαν που μπορουν να βρουν αυτα τα εμβολια! εχεις καμια ιδεα που τα πουλανε?

----------


## zweet

η φυση εχει τοση δυναμη που δε φανταζομαστε πλεον δυστυχως.. σαφος τα πουλακια απο κλωσσα σιγουρα θα φροντησει η μαμα κοτα για να τους προμηθευσει τον τροπο να αποκτισουν τα πρωτα τους αντισωματα. δεν ξερω τωρα αν στα πουλακια μηχανης για καποιο λογο δεν εχουν αντισωματα ετοιμα , ομως και παλι νομιζω οτι το αυγο που μεγαλωνουν ισως τους παρεχει τον τροπο.γενικα θελω να πω οτι η φυση φροντιζει για ολα.. εμεις πρεπει να προσεχουμε απο τη στιγμη που εχουμε υγυη ζωα , να μην φερνουμε ξενα χωρις καραντινα καποιες μερες, να τους παρεχουμε καθαριοτητα, και καθαρο νερο και σωστη διατροφη και οχι να τους δινουμε αντιβιωτικα και αλλα χημικα κατασκευασματα του αιωνα μας χωρις λογο.
αρρωστιες ξεκινανε απο κοτοπουλα που πινουν βρωμικα νερα, τρωνε τα πτωματα των αλλων κοτων στα κλουβια μεσα που τα στοιβαζουν , ζουν μεσα στη βρωμια, περνανε καποιο ψυχολογικο σοκ, απο αποτομες αλλαγες θερμοκρασιας, διατροφη ελειπης σε θρεπτικα συστατικα.
εμενα βεβαια ειναι και η δουλεια μου και ειμαι απολυτη απεναντι στα εμβολια ... ομως τουλαχιστον για την αντιβιωση πιστευω οτι οι περισσοτεροι πια εχουν διαπυστωσει οτι καλο ειναι να την χρησιμοποιουμε μονο αν ειναι ζητημα ζωης και θανατου. στα υπολοιπα εχει φροντισει η φυση και καλα θα κανουμε να την αφησουμε να κανει οπως γνωριζει..

----------


## epanomizoo

εμβολια πουλανε ολα τα μαγαζια που εχουν κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα .στο δινουν μεσα σε παγο και πρεπει να το εχεις στο ψυγειο μεχρι να το βαλεις (ειναι ζωντανα μικροβια).κανει κανα πενταευρω και ειναι για 1000 δοσεις. απλως το βαζεις σε εν<α ψεκαστηρι με νερο και ψεκαζεις τις φατσες τους μια σταγονα να παει στο ματι στο ρουθουνι η το στομα αρκει. το υπολοιπο το πεταμε στη τουαλετα και οχι στον κηπο. παντα φορας γαντια οταν κανεις τετοιες δουλειες

----------


## douriakos

ευχαριστω πολυ σταυρο  :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

ενα σωστο φυραμα για ενηλικες κοτες τι περιλαμβανει?

----------


## kirkal

εγώ πιστεύω ότι εκτός από φύραμα μπορείς να δώσεις και σπασμένο σιτάρι για να είναι αρκετά λεπτό  για να μπορούν να το φάνε...εκτός από την διατροφή νομίζω πρέπει να προσέξεις και άλλες παραμέτρους...τώρα που είναι καλοκαίρι να έχουν πάντοτε φρέσκο καθαρό νερό...και να προστατεύονται  από τον πολύ ήλιο...επίσης σημαντικό είναι να μένουν τα κοτοπουλάκια στεγνά...έχω χάσει πολλά κοτοπουλάκια...γιατί βράχηκαν από βροχή και πάγωσαν...συνήθως εγώ προσωπικά έβαζα στο κοτέτσι ένα στρώμα πριονίδι για να κρατά στεγνά και καθαρά τα κοτοπουλάκια...
Εκφράζοντας την προσωπική μου άποψη και μόνο...αν δεν είσαι σε θέση να φτιάξεις δικό σου φύραμα...μην το συνεχίσεις για πολύ...όταν μεγαλώσουν λιγο θα μπορούν να τρώνε καλαμπόκι, σιτάρι...φρεσκοκομμένο τριφύλι, φρουτάκια, ακόμη και μπαγιάτικο ψωμί εφοσον το έχεις βρέξει λίγο...είμαι λίγο δύσπιστος για το τι μπορεί να περιέχουν τα φυράματα γι αυτό και εγώ στο δικό μου κοτέτσι προσπαθώ να ακολουθώ μια πιο "παραδοσιακή" διατροφή...μπορεί να καθυστερήσει λίγο η ανάπτυξη τους αλλά τουλάχιστον θα ξέρεις τι θα έχεις ταίσει τα κοτοπουλάκια σου.

Μερικές πληροφορίες 
Κοτοπουλάκια 4 ημερών
Σταγόνα στα  μάτια  ή  μέσα στο  νερό για την ψευδοπανώλη
Κοτοπουλάκια  4 εβδομάδων 
Στο πόσιμο νερό για την ψευδοπανώλη
10-12 εβδομάδων 
Τσίμπημα στη μεμβράνη της φτερούγας για τη διφθερίτιδα
4 μηνών 
Ένεση στο στήθος για την ψευδοπανώλη

----------


## epanomizoo

> ενα σωστο φυραμα για ενηλικες κοτες τι περιλαμβανει?


eνα ''σωστο'' φυραμα για κοτες περιλαμβανει σπορους που παραγει η περιοχη που φτιαχνεται το φυραμα. σιγουρα ολα τα φυραματα περιεχουν καλαμποκι (λογω τιμης περισοτερο) και σογια (σε περιπτωση που δεν εχει σογια τοτε εχει αλευρι απο υποπροιοντα σφαγειου η ιχθυαλευρα ) απο εκει και περα η γκαμα των σπορων ειναι ατελειωτη. η ποσοτητες απο το καθε υλικο ειναι προκαθορισμενες καθως και η αναλογια τους . ο κανονας που οριζει το ποσο απο καθε τροφη χρειαζεται ενα φυραμα ειναι το ποσοστο των πρωτεινων . ειδικα για τις κοτες αυτο το ποσοστο ειναι μεταξυ 14-16 % .ο μπαλαντερ ειναι ο σπορος με το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο σε πρωτεινη (για τη σογια 48%) οποτε η τελικη τιμη δινεται απο μια απλη εξισωση με εναν αγνωστο .
ακομη ενα φυραμα για κοτεσ που γενανε εχει περιπου 6 φορες περισοτερο ασβεστιο απο ενα φυραμα αναπτυξης και περιπου 1/4 της ποσοτητας φωσφορου (ο φωσφορος ''δενει''με το ασβεστιο οποτε διαιτες με υψηλες ποσοτητες ασβεστιου απαιτουν χαμηλα ποσοστα φωσφορου για να αποφυγουμε εναποθεση ασβεστιου στα κοκαλα)

----------


## epanomizoo

οι φυτικες πρωτεινες εχουν ελειψη στα αμινοξεα μεθιονινη και λυσινη οποτε προσθετουν και αμινοξεα σε σκονη .
οπως καταλαβαινει κανεις αυτο που εχει σημασια σε ενα φυραμα δεν ειναι τα υλικα αλα οι αναλογιες τους .αλιως τα φτιαχνουν στην αμερικη αλιως στην αφρικη αλιως στην ευρωπη αναλογα με τι υλικα εχουν διαθεσιμα

----------

